# Safety of bucket style baby bath tubs?



## mamamolly1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the baby bath tubs that look like glorified buckets. They get good reviews for baby enjoyment-- because the submersive element and fetal position are reminiscent of their time in utero, or something. But I'm wondering about the safety of these? Does anyone have any info, or general thoughts, pro or con these? Here's an example of the kind I'm talking about:
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Lionhea...=1MLCKJPINACVC


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

i don't know about safty and these "baths"... but they really weird me out, knwim... i don't think i'd want to use one.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I think that they are kind of weird, too...but, I am not sure why...







. I understand that the design of this tub may replicate baby's time in utero. But, babies (who are small enough to fit w/i this tube) rarely need to be bathed. Babywearing replicates the same soothing environment and can be done all day, every day for many, many months.

That being said, I don't see why this tub wouldn't be any more or less dangerous than a regular baby bath tub or full-sized tub. A baby requires constant attention when in or around any body of water.

My only concern is why this glorified bucket is priced at $25!


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i think they are so cool. we don't have one, but my friend does and when i was at her place i tried it out with my baby. it looked totally cool.

i just wash my baby in the sink, though. not nearly as cool but it works.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

The original bucket style tub is called the Tummy Tub and it was designed by German Midwifes. We have and used this tub with DS who is a large baby until he was about 9 mons old (he was over 27 lbs). I have seen video of a 3 year old in them (Look on you tube for Tummy Tub) It was wonderful DS loved it (he hated baths and we don't have a bath tub) It kept him warm, I could use it outside on your deck, in the sink (helped contain splashes when he was bigger and splashing)

I found it to be very safe, of course you need to be there touching and supervising your baby like any bath. Before DS had head control all I had to do was keep one finger under his chin and he would float happily in his tub. Once he had head control I didn't even need to hold him at all. The one down side is it is a bit tricky to wash his bits with soap when he was little but we figured it out. I have bathed many babies in regular long style baby bath tubs and found the Tummy Tub to be far superior in terms of safety and comfort for the baby. It also really helped DS when he was gassy as he could curl up in warm water and float.

I can't vouch for the knock offs of the Tummy Tub however. But I would highly recommend the Tummy Tub to others.

Here is a pic of DS enjoying his tub at 6 mons 9 DH was taking the pictures and I was right there) bucket boy
bucket boy 2

Just checked DS baby book and he was 26lbs 11 oz at 6.5 mons so he was probablly around 26 lbs at the time of the pictures.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

So long as you're not walking off and leaving them in it, I can't see what the safety issue would be.

That being said, I never had a problem bathing my babies by climbing in the tub myself and laying them on my legs.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Not to ask a dumb question, but couldn't you just buy a mop bucket? I know there are clear ones out there. That's all it looks like to me. Having said that, I know that DD would have loved something like that. She loved her baths in the sink, and now she wants the water deep enough that she can float.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## RSwildflower (May 6, 2005)

OMG! Your chubby baby is SO CUTE!


----------

